# Using x11-drivers/ati-drivers but fglrxinfo shows mesa

## faux

Hi!

I've installed the precompiled ATI fglrx drivers through merging x11-drivers/ati-drivers. After this I set OpenGL to ATI trough eselect. But my fglrxinfo output still shows mesa.

What can I do to force using the correct fglrx drivers?

Regards,

Faux

----------

## dnadesign

And what does glxinfo show you?

----------

## faux

Output of glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
```

Output of fglrxinfo:

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
```

----------

## bigbangnet

as a noob as I might be. I remember that before you emerge the fglrx or other drivers, did you modified your kernel, compiled it and booted from it. Cause I remember I did the same thing like you but I didn't touch the kernel. Once I modified it, the drivers worked and even the direct rendering worked correctly.

----------

## dnadesign

Hey, one more thing. Before you start your X, try doing modprobe fglrx as root and after that start X (or restart if it's running already, Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace is a useful shortcut for this).

----------

## pilla

Are you sure you've put fglrx as the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?

----------

## faux

 *bigbangnet wrote:*   

> as a noob as I might be. I remember that before you emerge the fglrx or other drivers, did you modified your kernel, compiled it and booted from it. Cause I remember I did the same thing like you but I didn't touch the kernel. Once I modified it, the drivers worked and even the direct rendering worked correctly.

 

What exactly do you mean?

I have compiled my Kernel *before* installing the fglrx module, of course.

 *dnadesign wrote:*   

> Hey, one more thing. Before you start your X, try doing modprobe fglrx as root and after that start X (or restart if it's running already, Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace is a useful shortcut for this).

 

Hm... Does not help either.

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Are you sure you've put fglrx as the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?

 

Yes, I am sure, because I use xinerama and the open-source ati/radeon driver does not work correctly with my configuration.

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Radeon X600 DVI"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option      "VideoOverlay"   "off"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Radeon X600 VGA"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "VideoOverlay"   "off"

   Screen      1

EndSection
```

----------

## bunder

can we see an xorg log?

cheers

----------

## Adwin

This is not related to fglrx.

IF your fglrx module is loaded, and you use it as a driver in xorg.conf, you should do:

$ eselect opengl set ati && env-update && source /etc/profile

This should fix your opengl issues.

Also check in your xorg.conf if you have GLcore loaded.

If it is, comment out the line.

----------

## dnadesign

 *Adwin wrote:*   

> This is not related to fglrx.
> 
> IF your fglrx module is loaded, and you use it as a driver in xorg.conf, you should do:
> 
> $ eselect opengl set ati && env-update && source /etc/profile
> ...

 

He already did that as described in the first post.

Can you post the output from the Xorg log?

----------

## faux

Here's my Xorg.0.log: http://phpfi.com/314656 and here my xorg.conf: http://phpfi.com/314657

----------

## dnadesign

Your xorg.log says that your DRI is disabled. Try adding this to your "Module" section in xorg.conf:

```
Load "dri"
```

----------

## faux

 *dnadesign wrote:*   

> Your xorg.log says that your DRI is disabled. Try adding this to your "Module" section in xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> Load "dri"
> ```
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  I've configured dri in my xorg.conf but didn't activate it...

Now the line "DRI initialization disabled!" changed to "DRI initialization failed!".

http://phpfi.com/314663

btw: fglrxinfo still shows Mesa.

----------

## dnadesign

Ok, now try the modprobe fglrx and restarting the X server. Eventually try adding fglrx to your startup loaded modules (can't find it after migrating to baselayout2 :/ ) and restart the system.

----------

## faux

 *dnadesign wrote:*   

> Ok, now try the modprobe fglrx and restarting the X server. Eventually try adding fglrx to your startup loaded modules (can't find it after migrating to baselayout2 :/ ) and restart the system.

 

WOW! I cant believe!

It really works!

I've just added fglrx to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and restarted my machine and it works!

I have had this problem since I changed to Linux a Year ago!

Thank's for you help!

----------

